
Bodybuilders Flinch at Google’s Venice Beach Incursion - cpeterso
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/20/us/bodybuilders-flinch-at-googles-venice-beach-incursion.html
======
FelixP
I grew up in Venice and my parents still live in the area. This is completely
ridiculous, and I'm pretty sure the NY Times doesn't have the faintest idea
what they're talking about.

------
donfrancisco
I, for one, welcome our new search engine overlords.

